# Techwood tower question



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a question about some speakers - I hope I have this in the right area. My brother is looking at some used speakers made by Techwood. These are floorstanding towers that have a 14" woofer mounted horizonally in the base. Has anyone heard about this brand? Are they any good? I haven't been able to find any information.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Never heard of them. The only thing I found with a Google search was TVs.



> I haven't been able to find any information.


That probably says a lot – nothing good, though...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

BoomieMCT, have you or your brother actually listened to them? They may be an obscure brand or even white van speakers, however, if you like their sound, and the price is right, give them a try. Did the seller give any info on them (manuals, spec sheets, etc)? I suppose just because there isn't much info on them on the internet, they still may be great speakers. I certainly would do some listening tests especially if you can A,B them with some known good speakers. Let us know how it turns out. Dennis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There are some of these listed on ebay... but I don't think they are this specific model.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

I have techwood system that rocks. The only thing it needs is the reciever needs is cleaned internally. I just recently moved and don't have room for it. So I'm probably gonna sell it.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

They are of Chinese manufacture with suspect engineering and components. Sometimes you do get what you pay for.


----------

